# Dropsy?



## LunaGirl7 (Oct 15, 2020)

I originally thought our betta was constipated as she has a very swollen abdomen, but the more I read into, I’m worried it’s dropsy. She does nothing but lays at the bottom of the tank, and will occasionally dart to the top of her tank for air. Her scales do appear to have a pine cone texture, but I’m not expert. I hate to just write her off if there is something we can do to help. Any advice or opinions are greatly appreciated. Pics attached. Thanks!


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear your fish friend is sick, unfortunately I don't know of anything else that kind of pineconing could be other than dropsy, you can treat the dropsy but any organ damage is likely to be permanent. So it's up to you now whether you want to go the treatment route and hope for the best or euthanize with clove oil, before you go down that last option though I'd wait a few days and see if anyone who has had any success dealing with dropsy and the after care comes forward with any advice.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please fill out this form so we have the most important information.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## LunaGirl7 (Oct 15, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Sorry to hear your fish friend is sick, unfortunately I don't know of anything else that kind of pineconing could be other than dropsy, you can treat the dropsy but any organ damage is likely to be permanent. So it's up to you now whether you want to go the treatment route and hope for the best or euthanize with clove oil, before you go down that last option though I'd wait a few days and see if anyone who has had any success dealing with dropsy and the after care comes forward with any advice.
> [/QUOT





Asbofish said:


> Sorry to hear your fish friend is sick, unfortunately I don't know of anything else that kind of pineconing could be other than dropsy, you can treat the dropsy but any organ damage is likely to be permanent. So it's up to you now whether you want to go the treatment route and hope for the best or euthanize with clove oil, before you go down that last option though I'd wait a few days and see if anyone who has had any success dealing with dropsy and the after care comes forward with an





Asbofish said:


> Sorry to hear your fish friend is sick, unfortunately I don't know of anything else that kind of pineconing could be other than dropsy, you can treat the dropsy but any organ damage is likely to be permanent. So it's up to you now whether you want to go the treatment route and hope for the best or euthanize with clove oil, before you go down that last option though I'd wait a few days and see if anyone who has had any success dealing with dropsy and the after care comes forward with any advice.


Thank you for replying. I’m pretty sure it is dropsy, but I was hoping we could do something to help her. I have read several posts on euthanizing with clove oil which seems the most humane over other suggestions I’ve seen 🥺 Hoping she will pull through, but sadly, I think it is her time. I just hate to see her suffer.


----------

